# HELP WITH PRE-CAT PROBLEM!



## ryu51890 (Sep 9, 2011)

i just purchased a 2005 spec-v with 57k on the engine. it runs perfect but after doing some research on it i noticed it would be wise to change to aftermarket headers befor its too late. my question is what do i need to do so i wont have a CEL on after i do the change...and i do plan on gettin a full exhaust down the road but would just havin headers on with the stock exhaust be a bad idea? i want to change the headers rite away so i can not worry about this stupid problem. thanks!


----------



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

did you still need this answered


----------

